# Dunn Edwards paint



## flagdude88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on Dunn Edwards paint ? I have never used it but it seems to fairly common here in the Southwest and West coast.


----------



## roddy (Aug 25, 2007)

Dunn edwards is a small supplier out here in the west . The archetects like to spec it. My expirience with it is limited but what I have used it is very nice. I can remember using some suprema latex and the coverage was good and the touchup charecteristics were also good. My main supplier is SW but DE as we call it in cal is also good stuff. Latex interior suprema nice stuff.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

I really like Dunn Edwards paint. For years it was my goto supplier for paint. I always felt there paint was better than KM and ICI ( the two main suppliers in my area). I moved and the store is no longer convenient to me so I don't use it very often now. However if they opened a store close to me I would switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=6835&highlight=Dunn+Edwards


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Their AAA discount price is still higher than everybody else in town.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

they have a good reputation...


----------



## ranchopaint (Sep 2, 2007)

*pratt and lambert*

anyone have knowledge of pratt and lambert paint? just moved into our town, and i was contacted by sales man???


----------



## flagdude88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been out of town for several days.

Thanks for all your comments. 

DE looks good to me too. I am using Versa Satin throughout the house (new construction). I sure can't beat the price for this either.


----------

